# Round:1 Game:2 Spursvs.Kings



## TheRoc5

Sacramento at San Antonio 9:30 pm EST Western Conference First Round Spurs lead, 1-0 

SAN ANTONIO (Ticker) - In their first playoff game against the San Antonio Spurs, the Sacramento Kings never knew what hit them. 

Without one of its key players, Sacramento tries to regroup and redeem itself Tuesday when it meets defending champion San Antonio in Game Two of their Western Conference playoff series. 

After winning nine of their last 11 regular-season games, things could not get much worse for the eighth-seeded Kings, who suffered the biggest playoff loss in franchise history with Saturday's 122-88 defeat to the Spurs. 

San Antonio was red-hot in the first half, shooting 68 percent (26-of-38) from the floor and posting a 26-10 rebounding advantage en route to a 73-39 lead at intermission. The Spurs outscored the Kings by a whopping 41-15 in the second quarter. 

Tony Parker made 9-of-11 shots and scored 23 of his 25 points in the opening half to lead seven Spurs in double figures. San Antonio finished with a 51-32 edge in rebounds and shot nearly 58 percent (42-of-73). 

Mike Bibby led the Kings with 17 points, while Ron Artest made just 7-of-21 shots and scored 16 for the Kings, who had won six of their last seven regular-season road games. 

The Kings will be without Artest for this one after the temperamental forward was handed a one-game suspension for forearming Spurs guard Manu Ginobili in the head. 

The series shifts to Sacramento for Game Three on Friday. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Stats at a Glance 




at 
News | Players | Stats | Schedule News | Players | Stats | Schedule 

Sacramento Kings - Regular Season 
Record: 44 - 38 ( .537) 
Standings: Fourth, Pacific 
At Home: 27 - 14 
On Road: 17 - 24 
Last 10: 8 - 2 
Streak: W 3 
San Antonio Spurs - Regular Season 
Record: 63 - 19 ( .768) 
Standings: First, Southwest 
At Home: 34 - 7 
On Road: 29 - 12 
Last 10: 7 - 3 
Streak: W 3 


Playoffs 
PPG: 88.0 Opp PPG: 122.0 
FG%: .393 Opp FG%: .575 
RPG: 32.0 Opp RPG: 51.0 
Regular Season 
PPG: 98.9 Opp PPG: 97.3 
FG%: .454 Opp FG%: .454 
RPG: 40.5 Opp RPG: 42.1 
Last 5 Games (Reg. Season) 
PPG: 100.6 Opp PPG: 93.2 
FG%: .470 Opp FG%: .475 
RPG: 40.8 Opp RPG: 37.6 
Last 10 Games (Reg. Season) 
PPG: 99.9 Opp PPG: 96.2 
FG%: .470 Opp FG%: .473 
RPG: 37.8 Opp RPG: 40.9 
Playoffs 
PPG: 122.0 Opp PPG: 88.0 
FG%: .575 Opp FG%: .393 
RPG: 51.0 Opp RPG: 32.0 
Regular Season 
PPG: 95.6 Opp PPG: 88.8 
FG%: .472 Opp FG%: .433 
RPG: 41.5 Opp RPG: 40.3 
Last 5 Games (Reg. Season) 
PPG: 98.2 Opp PPG: 89.2 
FG%: .485 Opp FG%: .438 
RPG: 43.4 Opp RPG: 36.8 
Last 10 Games (Reg. Season) 
PPG: 94.8 Opp PPG: 90.1 
FG%: .457 Opp FG%: .451 
RPG: 42.3 Opp RPG: 37.7 

Back to Top 
Playoff Stats 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Bibby, M. 1 17.0 4.0 3.0 
Artest, R. 1 16.0 2.0 4.0 
Wells, B. 1 12.0 6.0 2.0 
Garcia, F. 1 8.0 1.0 0.0 
Thomas, K. 1 7.0 6.0 1.0 
Martin, K. 1 7.0 2.0 1.0 
Abdur-Rahim, S. 1 6.0 8.0 0.0 
Williamson, C. 1 5.0 1.0 0.0 
Hart, J. 1 4.0 1.0 3.0 
Miller, B. 1 4.0 1.0 0.0 
Potapenko, V. 1 2.0 0.0 0.0 
Price, R. 1 0.0 0.0 0.0 
Playoff Stats 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Parker, T. 1 25.0 5.0 4.0 
Mohammed, N. 1 18.0 8.0 0.0 
Duncan, T. 1 11.0 7.0 3.0 
Van Exel, N. 1 11.0 0.0 1.0 
Finley, M. 1 10.0 7.0 2.0 
Ginobili, M. 1 10.0 5.0 2.0 
Nesterovic, R. 1 10.0 7.0 1.0 
Horry, R. 1 8.0 5.0 1.0 
Barry, B. 1 6.0 2.0 6.0 
Bowen, B. 1 6.0 2.0 1.0 
Udrih, B. 1 4.0 2.0 4.0 
Oberto, F. 1 3.0 1.0 0.0 


Regular Season Stats 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Bibby, M. 82 21.1 2.9 5.4 
Artest, R. 56 17.6 5.1 3.6 
Miller, B. 79 15.0 7.8 4.7 
Wells, B. 52 13.6 7.7 2.8 
Abdur-Rahim, S. 72 12.3 5.0 2.1 
Martin, K. 72 10.8 3.6 1.3 
Thomas, K. 82 9.1 7.5 2.0 
Garcia, F. 67 5.6 2.8 1.4 
Williamson, C. 37 3.4 1.8 0.4 
Hart, J. 66 3.3 1.1 1.1 
Potapenko, V. 33 2.5 1.9 0.3 
Price, R. 29 2.1 0.5 0.4 
Sampson, J. 12 0.8 1.5 0.4 
Head Coach: Rick Adelman 
Regular Season Stats 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Parker, T. 80 18.9 3.3 5.8 
Duncan, T. 80 18.6 11.0 3.2 
Ginobili, M. 65 15.1 3.5 3.6 
Finley, M. 77 10.1 3.2 1.5 
Bowen, B. 82 7.5 3.9 1.5 
Mohammed, N. 80 6.2 5.2 0.5 
Barry, B. 74 5.8 2.1 1.7 
Van Exel, N. 65 5.5 1.4 1.9 
Udrih, B. 54 5.1 1.0 1.7 
Horry, R. 63 5.1 3.8 1.3 
Nesterovic, R. 80 4.5 3.9 0.4 
Marks, S. 25 3.2 1.7 0.3 
Oberto, F. 59 1.7 2.1 0.5 
Head Coach: Gregg Popovich 

http://www.nba.com/games/20060425/SACSAS/preview.html


----------



## TheRoc5

Gm2 Spurs 99 Kings 88
Tim duncan with 28 pts 12 reb 2 blk


----------



## hi im new

im feeling a loss tonight DAMNIT :curse: ... the combination of that blowout game and ron artest being suspended might make the spurs play not as hard as they usually would. I HOPE I AM WRONG

GO SPURS GO!

EDIT: i change my mind, spurs win by 1-20 points.


----------



## TheRoc5

hi im new said:


> im feeling a loss tonight DAMNIT :curse: ... the combination of that blowout game and ron artest being suspended might make the spurs play not as hard as they usually would. I HOPE I AM WRONG
> 
> GO SPURS GO!
> 
> EDIT: i change my mind, spurs win by 1-20 points.


lol you always feel a loss


----------



## hi im new




----------



## TheRoc5

45 mins till game time


----------



## hi im new

:banana:


----------



## hi im new

ginobili with 2 trees already !!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Anyone see Tony get undercut? Nasty fall there :dead: 

He looks ok there though. And I thought ALL frenchmen were wusses! I guess a couple years in Texas will whip ya into shape, huh? :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Anyone see Tony get undercut? Nasty fall there :dead:
> 
> He looks ok there though. And I thought ALL frenchmen were wusses! I guess a couple years in Texas will whip ya into shape, huh? :biggrin:


its his american side lol jk


----------



## TheRoc5

boooo! bad call, tony just got pushed


----------



## TheRoc5

Bonzi keeps on moving screen


----------



## hi im new

things do not look good.


----------



## TheRoc5

down by 10 early but i doubt they can keep this up


----------



## TheRoc5

30 kings
23spurs
i guarntee the kings will not keep this up


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nice three by Horry to end the first, but we're still down by 7!

Props to the kings. They've been playing MUCH better than the last game, especially on the defensive end. Let's just hope the Spurs can get out of the mindset that they've already bagged this series.


----------



## CbobbyB

damn, i have a gut feeling that the Spurs will let this game slip away..


----------



## TheRoc5

horry 4 3!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

i told ya the kings cant keep up there energy for 48 min


----------



## hi im new

horry for 3 and we are only down by 1!


----------



## Pimped Out

damn, bonzi is a one man wrecking crew right now


----------



## TheRoc5

this wont last long, come 4th qt all the energy they spent trying to redeem them selfs of there horrible game, is gonna be gone and the spurs will do what they do best


----------



## TheRoc5

I Start Fires said:


> damn, bonzi is a one man wrecking crew right now


so whats up with the new name pimped


----------



## TheRoc5

we might be able to break some 3pt records tonight


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> so whats up with the new name pimped


I guess he thought "Pimped Out" didn't explain his pyromaniac personality enough.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> I guess he thought "Pimped Out" didn't explain his pyromaniac personality enough.


haha


----------



## CbobbyB

Ginobili!!!!!!!!!!!!!! with the ice cold 3


----------



## TheRoc5

down by 5 at half
who is worried???? im not


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> down by 5 at half
> who is worried???? im not


You've always been quite the optimist, Roc...I just wish our community pessimist would come back  Without him, who will even out Roc's unrealistic dreams?


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> You've always been quite the optimist, Roc...I just wish our community pessimist would come back  Without him, who will even out Roc's unrealistic dreams?


  i miss koko


----------



## Mavsfan4life

its doesnt matter who wins. mavs will own them either way


----------



## TheRoc5

Mavsfan4life said:


> its doesnt matter who wins. mavs will own them either way


mavs will own the spurs in 2nd round exits


----------



## TheRoc5

Go Spurs GO!!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

manu with a fantastic pass


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Tie game after 3. Looks like this one's going down to the wire!


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Tie game after 3. Looks like this one's going down to the wire!


i say we win by 7 plus


----------



## TheRoc5

TheRoc5 said:


> mavs will own the spurs in 2nd round exits


burn!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hi im new

i hope timmy can stay on the court for most, if not all, of the 4th quarter. tony with only ten points so far :/


----------



## CbobbyB

duncan is old..


----------



## TheRoc5

hi im new said:


> i hope timmy can stay on the court for most, if not all, of the 4th quarter. tony with only ten points so far :/


he will not


----------



## TheRoc5

CbobbyB said:


> duncan is old..


still gotta good 5 yrs


----------



## TheRoc5

im still not worried only 5 pts 9 min left in the game, parker and duncan are on the bench. were still in good shape


----------



## CbobbyB

dang..we are in trouble...
i'm worried...very worried..
i wouldnt wanna go to Sac. tied 1-1....with Artest coming back.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> burn!!!!!!!!!


What the... :uhoh:


----------



## hi im new

yeah well this sucks =/


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> What the... :uhoh:


lol no one noticed my burn and im trying to lighten the mood up


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Finley for three! 

That's 10!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> lol no one noticed my burn and im trying to lighten the mood up


Maybe no one wanted you hurt your feelings...


----------



## hi im new

Damnit Nazr, Wtf Was That


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Another three from manu! That's 11! Down one, and the kings give us the ball back with an offensive foul!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Time-out. The Spurs are still down by one, but the momentum has definitely swung their way once more!


----------



## TheRoc5

how was he in the act of shooting


----------



## hi im new

hi


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Maybe no one wanted you hurt your feelings...


ive missed you to :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

hi im new said:


> hi


hi


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> hi


That's not spam?...


----------



## hi im new

Please Tim, Stay In Longer Than 5 Mins


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Tony! And 1! Can he tie it?!?!?


----------



## hi im new

ezealen said:


> That's not spam?...


I DONT KNOW HOW TO DELETE MY POST, SORRY IT WAS TOO LATE TO POST IT LOL..



TONY WITH THE LAYUP AND FOUL!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

ezealen said:


> Tony! And 1! Can he tie it?!?!?


No he can't  

But the kings throw it out of bounds!


----------



## CbobbyB

damn..Jinxed!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

hi im new said:


> I DONT KNOW HOW TO DELETE MY POST, SORRY IT WAS TOO LATE TO POST IT LOL..
> 
> 
> 
> TONY WITH THE LAYUP AND FOUL!


All caps...nice way to make up for it...

BTW, you could have just not posted it to begin with...


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Maybe no one wanted you hurt your feelings...


now thats spam :spam:


----------



## CbobbyB

i dont know if its just me..but it seems as if the Spurs always have trouble early on during the 1st round games..like gm1,2,or 3....then they always seem to come out on top after that.


----------



## TheRoc5

spurs 99
kings 99
around 3 min remain


----------



## hi im new

ezealen said:


> All caps...nice way to make up for it...
> 
> BTW, you could have just not posted it to begin with...



i posted at the right time, but somehow 5 posts got in front of me and watever, it just happend that way.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> now thats spam :spam:


How is that spam?...

I duno if you're cut out for this mod business, Roc


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> How is that spam?...
> 
> I duno if you're cut out for this mod business, Roc


 :biggrin: lol no comment


----------



## CbobbyB

the Spurs will lose this one...if they win,,,i'll make myself do 100 pushups. lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> :biggrin: lol no comment


Oh, I get it! Cause spam is pointless posting, and talking to you is pointless!

...damn...I just spammed again


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Tony! Spurs retake lead with 2 minutes left!


----------



## hi im new

Bs!!!


----------



## hi im new

oh ok, good, thought that was on tim


----------



## CbobbyB

Series tied 1-1.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Barry takes one for the team and draws the offensive foul! Bonsy has 5!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ah! The spurs can't score on offensive! time-out. Spurs down 3 with less than 50 seconds left...

Big Shot Bob time!


----------



## CbobbyB

this is BS..here you have it the Spurs havin' trouble against this sorry a** team..and Detroit(the other no.1 seed) looks like they might just "run over" the Bulls and the entire Eastern Conference.....Im pissed.


----------



## TheRoc5

down by 3.
we need to get the ball to duncan clear it out for an iso, let him drive and get some contact. play defense if they miss take it down and let manu do his stuff.


----------



## CbobbyB

damn it. this is pissin' me off!!!! I do NOT WANNA GO TO SAC TOWN TIED 1-1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs play good D and Bibby has to throw the ball up. He bricks it but the kings rebound and tony fouls/ 20.1 left.

Kings miss first free throw! Spurs only down 2!

Big Shot Bob time!


----------



## CbobbyB

We Shouldnt Even Be In This F****** Situation!!!


----------



## Kunlun

It's Horry time.


----------



## TheRoc5

go for a quick two, possibly an and1 then foul any one but bibby. take it back and let manu penitrate as they defense looks for him to pass it off to horry he needs to look for duncan


----------



## Pimped Out

horry out the game in crunch time?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Manu's fouled. Bonsy picks up his 6th and leaves. Manu goes to the line with 17 seconds left! Come on Manu!


----------



## CbobbyB

oh great..now we have to shoot free throws...just great. :none:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I Start Fires said:


> horry out the game in crunch time?


I'm just as puzzled as you...


----------



## CbobbyB

Jinxed!!! once again


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Manu misses one!!!!

Spurs down one with 17 seconds left. Time-out...


----------



## TheRoc5

foul, then let manu iso. put horry back in and use him as a decoy.


----------



## TheRoc5

ive noticed manus not a clutch free throw shooter


----------



## CbobbyB

damn you Rahim!! now all of a sudden you decide to play


----------



## CbobbyB

Jason Hart..you traitor!


----------



## The MAMBA

Kevin Martin raped you guys tonight...


----------



## CbobbyB

WTF is Kevin Martin?!?!...scrub decides to play all of a sudden like Rahim.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs down 3 with 14 seconds to go. Time-Out...


----------



## TheRoc5

im still not given them the w tonight, theres 14 seconds left and i feel an and 1 comen


----------



## CbobbyB

oh DAMn.. Brent!


----------



## The MAMBA

Haha, BERRY HITS THE 3


----------



## TheRoc5

wow that was barry 4 3!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hi im new

Barrryy!!!! Awesome Bounce


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

My heart broke when Barry missed that shot...but then it bounced in and I came back to life! :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out

holy ****! what a bounce for brent barry.


just hold on defense for 4 secs


----------



## hi im new

lets just hope our defense can hold them now


----------



## CbobbyB

please lets go in OT...Bonzi is out, and we should win if we go in OT!!


----------



## hi im new

Overtime!


----------



## TheRoc5

yes overtime!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CbobbyB

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Here We Come
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
no Bonzi.


----------



## Pimped Out

overtime looks good for the spurs with bonzi gone.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Overtime! Overtime! Overtime!

I hurt my neck after Barry got that three...got up too fast :biggrin:


----------



## The MAMBA

Spurs win...book it.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> My heart broke when Barry missed that shot...but then it bounced in and I came back to life! :biggrin:


ya i was like no its over and its almost 1 o clock in the mornin and im up for no reason and then it went in and i was like o thank you God :biggrin:


----------



## CbobbyB

If they dont win now.....


----------



## Pimped Out

we could be in trouble if bibby gets hot


----------



## OneBadLT123

you guys got luuuuuucky

lol


----------



## CbobbyB

I Start Fires said:


> we could be in trouble if bibby gets hot


damn


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> ya i was like no its over and its almost 1 o clock in the mornin and im up for no reason and then it went in and i was like o thank you God :biggrin:


Reminds me of Carter's game tieing shot at the buzzer against the Heat in last seasons playoffs...just slightly less chaotic


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Manu fouled at the three point line!


----------



## Pimped Out

spurs defense looking good right now. this is what the playoffs are about, key stops.


3 shots coming for ginobili


----------



## CbobbyB

cmon Spurs, damn. make 2 at least


----------



## OneBadLT123

lol! at Manu's acting


----------



## Pimped Out

well, at least manu is finally deciding to make some free throws


----------



## CbobbyB

cmon Bowen, lets put some defense on that a**.


----------



## Pimped Out

costly offensive foul by jason hart


----------



## CbobbyB

Gino!


----------



## CbobbyB

cmon!! make those B****** pay for not closing out the game in the 4th!!!!


----------



## hi im new

beautiful! :O


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Well, Roc, looks like you might have been right. Currently they ARE winning by 7! :biggrin:


----------



## CbobbyB

Omg.wtf


----------



## CbobbyB

Please guard Bibby..


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Oh my God! Tony! What the hell were you thinking!?!?!? Spurs only up by 3 now...


----------



## CbobbyB

Rasho!!! Stephen A. Smith would be proud.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

And just like that the spurs are up by 5 again with the ball...


----------



## TheRoc5

man a stupid move but manu/rasho combo makes up for it


----------



## TheRoc5

duncan hasnt taken that many shots but dang hes really been crucial for this game


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Well, Roc, looks like you might have been right. Currently they ARE winning by 7! :biggrin:


back to a 7 point game


----------



## hi im new

lol go rasho!


----------



## TheRoc5

good thing tmac doesnt play for the kings


----------



## TheRoc5

manu and finely almost did the same thing tim and parker did


----------



## TheRoc5

We Won !!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

That'll do it, fellas. It wasn't pretty, but the spurs are heading to SAC-town up 2-0. 

BTW, this was an awesome game thread, guys! Let's do it again next time!


----------



## hi im new

woohoo!! very exciting game there at the end/ot


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> manu and finely almost did the same thing tim and parker did


they probably could have called that a turn over. finley didnt jump from out of bounds until after the pass was in the air. he was the first one to touch after coming from out of bounds.


----------



## CbobbyB

We gave them boys a chance..oh well, they didnt take advantage of it.


----------



## TheRoc5

i think this game is more impressive, the kings played with all of there passion and they played with desperation energy that they wont have for the next game or two. martin and bonzi were hot and they mostlikely wont be that hot for the rest of the series. when it counted we did what we do best.
we are the champs and i think this game showed it more then the last game :cheers:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> That'll do it, fellas. It wasn't pretty, but the spurs are heading to SAC-town up 2-0.
> 
> BTW, this was an awesome game thread, guys! Let's do it again next time!


yep :cheers: now i have class in 6 hrs lol


----------



## Pimped Out

i think the best thing about this game was ginobili looked more like ginobili from the last couple play offs. of course, not having artest on him helped.


----------



## CbobbyB

TheRoc5 said:


> good thing tmac doesnt play for the kings


hellz yeah lol....i was thinkin the same...but I had Kobe instead of tmac lol.


----------



## Pimped Out

"they probably got more free throws because we fouled them more"
-Gregg Popovich, a master linguist


----------



## Camaro_870

it was a good win, the spurs' defense wasnt too hot, but brent barry was just awsome with his new career high in playoff points...... i'll take a 2-0 lead anytime


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CbobbyB said:


> hellz yeah lol....i was thinkin the same...*but I had Kobe instead of tmac lol.*


Oh...well then you don't get his joke at all then do you?...


----------



## CbobbyB

yea i get it....just a name change.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Dunno if it was mentioned, but Robert Horry played in his 200th career playoff game tonight, something only Scottie Pippen (208) and Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (237) have managed in NBA history.


----------



## Camaro_870

it was mentioned, but thanks for reiterating.... it's crazy when you put big shot bob up there with kareem and pippen, i'm happy for him


----------



## supermati

This is how much Manu elevates on the Playoffs.


----------



## TheRoc5

supermati said:


> This is how much Manu elevates on the Playoffs.


yep hes a true gamer


----------

